# Nice Rub Found



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Just thought I'd share a pic of a rub I found about 40 yds. from one of my stands. This is the largest I've ever seen! Really nice scrapes near it too. 4 days off next week. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

NICE! All gouged up. What does the other side of the tree look like?


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Hmm.......that's a small one, Jimbo - take that diameter and double it, and that'll give you a good idea of what I've seen down at the farm..........haha. I'm serious too. On a Hemlock.......


----------



## The Big Ugly (Jan 5, 2010)

Thats a serious rub! looks like he worked that tree over for a while. hope you get a look at him, Good Luck!


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

both of these i found early season. Notice the bark on the larger tree? yah buddy he's got some size. Counted 63 on my way to truck.......and I couldn't possibly have counted them all. I have only seen a young basket 8, and split tine spike, and a larger 8. I knew that the deer that did this was a mature dominant buck. Through talkings with the property owner, he showed me a heavy rack 8 point pair (we're talking 140's) that jammed his combine's feeder mill 2 weeks ago. A shooter all day long. Obviously he didn't get taken last season, because he shed his antlers, nor is there a road within miles so chances are he's only older and bigger. Well I had a feeling it was his doing. I have heard a large deer 3 times at about 530 in the AM, pass my stand but never have seen him during light, he sounds like a horse running down the trail. I hunted every day last week, and until today at 2:00, I haven't seen any real rutting activity, sure scrapes and rubs, but no bucks chasing. Just a few cruising but they were young, soon to be shooter bucks. Well today I figured for my afternoon hunt, I would go to a stand that is adjacent to bedding area along an old oak stand and has a view of literally 2 dozen massive rubs. Well on my way to the stand I came over a small 8 ft hill that opened up to the massive overgrown field and the corner of the old oak stand to the left. I walked 10 steps and saw movement in the oaks. I froze in a half kneeled position. There was a doe in front, and wouldn't you know it, a buck. on her tail, nose down. But this buck, this buck wasn't one of the smaller ones I've been seeing lately. No no he was the bruiser that was destroying the woods!!! He's a solid 150 - 160 in. great mass, awesome uniformity other than the split brow tine on his right side, which makes him a doosey of an 11. So there I am, back to a 15 mph wind frozen in a half kneeling posistion with a mature whitetail starring right at me from 40 yards away, with no cover for me, no arrow knocked, backpack on, in an extremely uncomfortable posistion. He smelled something was amiss. I have a very stringent scent control program and I believe no matter what you do, you still will give off some odor of some kind, even if it's the scent killer's odor. So for 5 minutes we stared at each other. I was trying not to breathe so my steam wouldn't give me up. (meanwhile heart is beating out of my chest). He was also doing the same, I think. This could have gone a couple ways, one he looks away and I am able to get cover, strip the unnecessary and begin the stalk. 2, I could try and do that, screw up, and educate an extremely intelligent animal of my presence. I decided to go with an unpopular option for most, but when he turned his head, i sloped down into a more relaxed position, as to let him move away so I could leave without being 100% detected. They went up the hill, right past my stand and into a thicket. I left and went into my truck to strategize for sunday am. Hopefully I'll be able to post a pic of this pig tomorrow afternoon. Sorry to hijack your thread, but my point is those are nice rubs and there's probably a gnarley deer in your neck of the woods. You may only see him once, so if you do make sure you have the upper hand. I hope that's not the last time I see him, I'll tell you tho, I'm never walking to my stand without an arrow knocked. Learned my lesson. My 40 yard pin would have smoked him. Good luck out there.


----------

